# Best Final Fantasy from 1-13 for you



## Vigilante (Dec 11, 2010)

Whats the best FF for you tempers


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 11, 2010)

Not a FF fan by any means but I did find IV to be the best. Good characters, good plot, and the battle system was the first major change in the series (although it's a little archaic by today's standards).

EDIT: Technically FFXIV is out on the PC (or so I thought) so that should be a poll option too.


----------



## granville (Dec 11, 2010)

Can't be anything but FFVI for me (that's 6, as in the one with Terra, Locke, Kefka, etc). Loved every part of that one! Story, music, graphics, gameplay, and everything were superb IMO. My favorite villain in the series too.

And yeah FF14 is out, i guess you can add that. I haven't played it, but judging from how many people detest it, i doubt it will get many votes.


----------



## Isabelyes (Dec 11, 2010)

I agree with you two; I haven't played many FFs, but FF IV was definitely a beautiful game.


----------



## Intimidator88 (Dec 11, 2010)

FF 10 for sure Auron was a beast!


----------



## Goli (Dec 11, 2010)

Well, I've beaten all FF games in the main line series save for FFII which kinda sucks, V and VI, I'm waiting for the inevitable remakes of these two! And FFXI and FXIV are MMORPGs so you can't really beat them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
My favourite from the ones I've beaten is probably FFIX, since it was the first one I actually beat and it has such a charming story ?, with FFXIII coming in second place and FFX coming in third.


----------



## naglaro00 (Dec 11, 2010)

This



Spoiler



FFVI > rest of FFs but not VII > ? > ? > ? > ? > FFVII




late ninja edit: 1000th post


----------



## Infinite Zero (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm not a FF fan, but I simply loved FFVII


----------



## raulpica (Dec 11, 2010)

Obviously FF VII


----------



## injected11 (Dec 11, 2010)

VI, with IV coming a close second. I've played through VI several dozen times (not exaggerating) and even started a new playthrough less than a week ago. Such an awesome game. For an era where charater development was nearly nil, this game has plenty. And cmon, in how many games does the villain actually succeed in destroying the world? The GBA version is superior, but I still have my SNES version tucked away somewhere because I just can't bear to sell it. FF6Advance was even the first game I ran out and bought after buying a DS lite.


----------



## naglaro00 (Dec 11, 2010)

Oh and if you reaaaaaaaaally pay attention to the storylines and character info stuff like that:

FFVII is basically FFVI with better 3d graphics and a few differences


----------



## Goli (Dec 11, 2010)

injected11 said:
			
		

> VI, with IV coming a close second. I've played through VI several dozen times (not exaggerating) and even started a new playthrough less than a week ago. Such an awesome game. For an era where charater development was nearly nil, this game has plenty. *And cmon, in how many games does the villain actually succeed in destroying the world?* The GBA version is superior, but I still have my SNES version tucked away somewhere because I just can't bear to sell it. FF6Advance was even the first game I ran out and bought after buying a DS lite.


Well...


Spoiler



In FFXIII Orphan succeds in getting killed, having Cocoon fall, and it leaves Eden badly damaged. If we take into account how huge Eden is then it doesn't destroy the world, but at least a big part of it. Were it not for Fang and Vanille Cocoon would basically become Meteor from FFVII to Gran Pulse. And In FFIX Kuja destroys Terra.


----------



## Depravo (Dec 11, 2010)

VII through X are my equal favourites. XII was good but not brilliant. I only ever played I - VI as retro games and like most retro games they don't really have much of an impact without the rose-tinted spectacles of nostalgia.


----------



## Frog (Dec 11, 2010)

How could it not be VI!?
Definitely the most interesting in every way imo.


----------



## Paarish (Dec 11, 2010)

VI is mine.
Kefka: one of the best villains ever!


----------



## johnny1233465487 (Dec 11, 2010)

anyone who knows the ff series , knows that enix effed it up ! ;D
besides that ff8 here ! SQUALL LIONHEARTTTTTTT


----------



## Satangel (Dec 11, 2010)

IV was superb on the DS, only FF that got me really hooked ever.
Amazing shit, it gets my vote.


----------



## Juanmatron (Dec 11, 2010)

Final Fantasy VI. Final Fantasy XIV doesn't deserve stay there. It's only a chinese MMO.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 11, 2010)

I would say Final Fantasy 3, but that's really 6


----------



## rook2King (Dec 11, 2010)

Yay for crisis core!!!!


----------



## matt1freek (Dec 11, 2010)

Technically I'm voting 8, however the tactics series far surpasses the numbered series IMO


----------



## AceLighting (Dec 11, 2010)

Voted for final fantasy 7, I Have played most final fantasy games and enjoyed them all


----------



## Duero (Dec 11, 2010)

I say Final Fantasy 6 for the Snes is far the best one of all of them all.


----------



## matt1freek (Dec 11, 2010)

naglaro00 said:
			
		

> This
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the link


----------



## RoMee (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm torn between FF7 and FFX
but I voted FF7, I played most of them and FF7 was the best for me

edit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



not really an accurate poll, most people who voted only played 1 or 2 FF
If you poll people who played the whole or most of the series, the results would be different
and I'm sure you're gonna get votes from kids who never appreciated the strategic aspect of these early turn based JRPG games, 
you know the ones who elect to play the mindless button smashing action RPG


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 11, 2010)

FF7 because my favorite ff games are FF7 and Crisis Core


----------



## ThetaSigma10 (Dec 11, 2010)

I honestly don't know why everyone bags on XII so much, i still love that game


----------



## prowler (Dec 12, 2010)

I haven't checked yet but I'm guessing FF7 is winning. 

Anyway, FFX for me. The best turn based battle system i've seen plus it has the best FF spin off game with an awesome battle system too.


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Dec 12, 2010)

Still love FF6 the best.


----------



## Pyrmon (Dec 12, 2010)

Final fantasy 4 by far.


----------



## easycrashing (Dec 12, 2010)

Played all of them except the mmo's, hated 12. They've changed the game too much.

i voted for 8


----------



## PlooBloo (Dec 12, 2010)

Really tough decision between VI and IX, but I went for IX.


----------



## Kit_ (Dec 12, 2010)

I loved 12!


----------



## PlooBloo (Dec 12, 2010)

Kit_ said:
			
		

> I loved 12!


Out of curiosity, why do you love 12? I actually thought it was one of the worst to ever bear the Final Fantasy name (excluding X-2).


----------



## pubert09 (Dec 12, 2010)

Played all except XI and XIV. Never saw a point in paying a monthly fee for a game.
First one I ever played was VIII. LOVED IT!
I don't think I can pick one though.
I think all of them are great in their own ways.
In terms of best story, I'd say FFX.
Battle system I'd say FFXIII.
But I think story is far more important, So I guess I gotta vote for FFX!

Edit: I've also been playing IX. The story is A LOT better than I remember. The character development is really great, particularly with Vivi, Steiner, and Garnet/Dagger/Sarah.


----------



## Raiser (Dec 12, 2010)

IX was the first I ever played and after playing back to III, I still love it the most.
My second pick would be X. Wonderful story, characters, and gameplay.


----------



## 431unknown (Dec 12, 2010)

Voted for 6 as the best in series, but my favorite will always be 4.


----------



## Sop (Dec 12, 2010)

I can't decide between VI, VII, IX, X, and XII (I know that's a lot).


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 12, 2010)

8. Overall just liked it the most.
Though Crisis Core is way better then any of the main games.

13 is pretty good too, though the combat sucked. They're so close to action they might as well ditch the shitty 'turn based action hybrid' crap and make the leap.

and both MMOs are a complete joke. They're horrid.


----------



## SoraKeyofFate (Dec 12, 2010)

X was the first one I played. So naturally, it made my expectations pretty high with the voice acting and what not. But I liked 5. 1 was... hmm.... yeah. Currently working on 7. 12 was like an MMO without the O, kinda stupid


----------



## Aeladya (Dec 12, 2010)

My favorites are IX, VI, and VIII. I really did not like VII, I couldn't even finish it. I loved IX because of all the great characters and the amazing character development. VI had awesome characters and a great story, it wasn't really as confusing as the others, Kefka succeeded in doing what he set out to do. VIII just had epic summons and facepalms. I did enjoy the story though. It was kinda confusing, but it was still a pretty good game, even though the junctioning system was kinda crappy. VII was entirely too confusing and it just wasn't as great as people made it out to be. I think it just had the hype thing down for the new graphics (which were not that impressive). I think I got to the part where they were on a boat or something before I gave up.


I have played XII and it wasn't as bad as people make it out to be. The plot is more understandable than most, it wasn't the greatest game, but it wasn't the worst, X-2 wins that, followed by the repetitiveness off Crystal Chronicles for the Gamecube.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 12, 2010)

unexpected but looks like ff6 is currently the most voted


----------



## mrgone (Dec 12, 2010)

FFV brought us the job system and was one of the first fan translations.
I hated FFVII+VIII because i did not like their style (too much tech and bad character design)
FFIX was awesome again
after that i stopped playing them because i did not have a ps2


----------



## Langin (Dec 12, 2010)

FF XIII Pwns all, IV is good too...


XIII: because. Yeah I still have not cleared it and its hard since those fucking Behemoth kings pwns me so much....


----------



## CamulaHikari (Dec 12, 2010)

I can't choose xD
V was awesome with the job system
VIII has a nice story
And the chara's in IX are awesome~
And VII just for some of my favorite characters ever ;3


----------



## PeregrinFig (Dec 12, 2010)

Definitely FFVI. I also have fond memories of IV, V, and IX, but VI is one of the best RPGs I've ever played.


----------



## geminisama (Dec 12, 2010)

Final Fantasy 6 is one of my favorite old school rpgs.
Final Fantasy 8-9 have some of my favorite settings in the franchise.
Final Fantasy 10 had an awesome leveling system, and a pretty long "metagame."
Final Fantasy 12 had some awesome gameplay, as there was so much to do.
Final Fantasy Tactics is my favorite in the franchise.

Those are my thoughts on the, "best of Final Fantasy", but I can't choose just one.

I can, however, tell you my least favorite.
I found Final Fantasy 4 to just be terrible. I gave it a shot on GBA, PS1, and NDS; and I don't like it at all.
I found X-2 to be a serious let down, and tarnished my view on sequels for some time.
Final Fantasy 13 is terrible, imo. No towns, shallow predictable cookie cutter heroes, linear as hell. Serious let down, and I believe that may be one of my last console JRPGS. I just...don't care about console Squeenix titles now, but I still am looking forward to new SMT games.


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Dec 12, 2010)

geminisama said:
			
		

> Final Fantasy 13 is terrible, imo. No towns, shallow predictable cookie cutter heroes, linear as hell. Serious let down, and I believe that may be one of my last console JRPGS.



This. I HAAAAAAAAATED FF13. Yeah, sure I had a thing for Vanille, but the plot was so stupid and I didn't care about anyone's plight. It was just a game that was left on the work table for too long and lost sight of it's initial goal. 

The last FF that I absolutely loved was FFX, anything after that was extraneous.


----------



## Goli (Dec 13, 2010)

SubliminalSegue said:
			
		

> geminisama said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Strange considering all the similarities between FFX and XIII.
Technically, FFXIII did have towns anyways.


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Dec 13, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> SubliminalSegue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know that. But the characters in FFX weren't so one-sided. They each had their own differences. FF13 was too preachy for me.


----------



## Hachibei (Dec 13, 2010)

VI, hands down. Everything afterwards was just disappointing.


----------



## Fudge (Dec 13, 2010)

I love FFVI. That game and Chrono Trigger are the only turn based RPGs I really enjoyed.


----------



## PeregrinFig (Dec 13, 2010)

I really love that FFII didn't get a single vote. Such a horrible game.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 13, 2010)

Dammit, I'm going to have to say none simply for the fact I can't decide.

If IX had the world of X with the Blitzball game, and had the Triple Triad from VIII, and the class changing of X-2, then I would say IX.. but it doesn't...

Fuck.. hmm..I'm going to say X only for the reason that it's the one I'm remembering the best. I'd have to go back and play all the rest. But for me, when I picked up the PS2, X was that "HOLY SHIT" factor.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 13, 2010)

PeregrinFig said:
			
		

> I really love that FFII didn't get a single vote. Such a horrible game.


Also ff11
Horible


----------



## geminisama (Dec 13, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> SubliminalSegue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Towns", that were linear paths in the story. No shops, no quests, nothing but enemies; and that one part with the Chocobos. FF13 was playing a movie, not a game.


----------



## FencingFoxFTW (Dec 13, 2010)

wow I'm really surprised

didn't know many ppl love FF6 as I do


----------



## Goli (Dec 13, 2010)

geminisama said:
			
		

> Goli said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What I mean is that they were there, just that they weren't your typical RPG town 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
I don't get the linear complaints about FFXIII though, every FF game is linear, you just have the illusion it isn't.


----------



## Apex (Dec 13, 2010)

I didn't play XI, and IV was my first one, but VII is my favorite. I'm just disappointed that so many people think it makes them look cool to say they dislike a game simply because it's popular, VII is not popular for the same reason games such as Halo are, it's popular because when it came out, it was awe-inspiring, and even though the graphics, battle and stories have improved over time, VII still really had no flaws in the way of any of those, the only true flaw it did have, is that Square milked the ever-living hell out of it, to the point where it annoys people.

Looks at things now, the only popular reason to hate it back in the day, was because it's fan-base was ultra-annoying n00bs, that's not really the case anymore, now when it's mentioned there is about a 50:1 ratio of people claiming they hate it because of how dated or 'not that good', or the fan-base, but realistically, there isn't a reason anymore.


----------



## injected11 (Dec 13, 2010)

Apex said:
			
		

> I didn't play XI, and IV was my first one, but VII is my favorite. I'm just disappointed that so many people think it makes them look cool to say they dislike a game simply because it's popular, VII is not popular for the same reason games such as Halo are, it's popular because when it came out, it was awe-inspiring, and even though the graphics, battle and stories have improved over time, VII still really had no flaws in the way of any of those, the only true flaw it did have, is that Square milked the ever-living hell out of it, to the point where it annoys people.
> 
> Looks at things now, the only popular reason to hate it back in the day, was because it's fan-base was ultra-annoying n00bs, that's not really the case anymore, now when it's mentioned there is about a 50:1 ratio of people claiming they hate it because of how dated or 'not that good', or the fan-base, but realistically, there isn't a reason anymore.


3 people in the entire thread have said anything even remotely negative about FF7. Liking other games more =/= hate towards 7.


----------



## Slyakin (Dec 13, 2010)

I like FF3  (not 6, but the "Japanese" 3) the most mainly because of the job system. Also, it was the FF game that I really remotely enjoyed, and it sort of led me to RPGs in general.


----------



## thegame07 (Dec 13, 2010)

ffx best storyline ever and I loved the grid system! It's actually my most favourite game ever.

I love blitzball aswell! rpg and a football(soccer) type game mixed in, yes please!

I have a ff10 save with almost 2k hours played.


----------



## PeregrinFig (Dec 13, 2010)

thegame07 said:
			
		

> ffx best storyline ever and I loved the grid system! It's actually my most favourite game ever.
> 
> I love blitzball aswell! rpg and a football(soccer) type game mixed in, yes please!
> 
> I have a ff10 save with almost 2k hours played.


That's...ridiculous. That'd be like playing for 3 straight months without ever setting down the controller. The highest I ever got the clock on any game was 200 hours on Pokemon Sapphire, which I played obsessively when I was younger.


----------



## thegame07 (Dec 13, 2010)

PeregrinFig said:
			
		

> thegame07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I used to play it everyday... and well I have plenty of spare time :" 

You should see the playtime I have racked up on world of warcraft....


----------



## PeregrinFig (Dec 13, 2010)

Still, though, it's an RPG. What can you possibly do to rack up that much time? I've rarely spent more than 40 hours on an RPG. I spent 60 on FFTA2, because it has almost 500 quests to do. Usually, unless you just wander around aimlessly or try to grind to level 99, after you beat an RPG there's little else to do.


----------



## thegame07 (Dec 13, 2010)

PeregrinFig said:
			
		

> Still, though, it's an RPG. What can you possibly do to rack up that much time? I've rarely spent more than 40 hours on an RPG. I spent 60 on FFTA2, because it has almost 500 quests to do. Usually, unless you just wander around aimlessly or try to grind to level 99, after you beat an RPG there's little else to do.



I kept my save just before the last boss. I like grinding in ff10 and I filled the advanced grid on all characters 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also blitzball never ends. Alot of people don't play blitzball much but it's a great game on it's own. It's fun signing new players and managing your team aswell, as they gain exp.

Getting every card on ff8 is quite a challenge aswell, I would suggest everyone to try it sometime.


----------



## geminisama (Dec 13, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> What I mean is that they were there, just that they weren't your typical RPG town
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can actually see him reasonably racking up those hours. FFX had a rather robust meta-game, if you chose to engage in it. The monster hunting, to unlock the dozens of super hard bosses, took alot of crafting, sphere grid grinding, among other things. He also played Blitzball, and a full game can really eat time. 2K hours seems like a lot to me, but I can see someone easily bringing in several hundred.


----------



## injected11 (Dec 13, 2010)

thegame07 said:
			
		

> ffx best storyline ever and I loved the grid system! It's actually my most favourite game ever.
> 
> I love blitzball aswell! rpg and a football(soccer) type game mixed in, yes please!
> 
> I have a ff10 save with almost 2k hours played.


Pic of hours played please. I've maxed out every character (erased every grid space and replaced them with +4 versions as well), weapon, cleaned out the entire arena several times, gathered tons of dupes, and played tons of blitzball, and that file is still only ~300 hours. I'm also fairly certain I've read the timer caps out at 999 hours.


----------



## thegame07 (Dec 13, 2010)

injected11 said:
			
		

> thegame07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm afraid I'm not going up to the attic and digging out my ps2 just to prove a point. I don't actually care if you don't believe me. I don't know why you would think someone would lie about something like that. It's actually something I feel bad about. I spent that much time of my life playing a game, nothing to brag about it.

"played tons of blitzball" Well I played more.

Oh and yeah when you reach 999 hours your game cuts out and your ps2 asplodes! of course you can play on.


----------



## redfalcon (Dec 13, 2010)

[x] FFX

FF VII is pretty overrated IMO, its just the first most people played.


----------



## Ethevion (Dec 13, 2010)

My favorite was FFX. I like the play style, story, and music (as with most FF games). FFXII was also good but got boring around the middle of the game.


----------



## Alex221 (Dec 13, 2010)

Final Fantasy VII Crisis Core ,It Was Simply Beast


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Dec 14, 2010)

my favorite ff game was and is still ffx
because of the thought out story, also the game combined a lot of moods, the presentation was brilliant, the whole setting was somehow authentic and satisfying. all in all a masterpiece


----------



## Waynes1987 (Dec 14, 2010)

i chose ffvii not for its amazing storyline, nor for its charm. But because it was the first game i ever played from the series.  So it has the Best tag. Though im a big ff fan so i love them all really.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 14, 2010)

Waynes1987 said:
			
		

> i chose ffvii not for its amazing storyline, nor for its charm. But because it was the first game i ever played from the series.  So it has the Best tag. Though im a big ff fan so i love them all really.


Best?FF7 had a somehow confusing story


----------



## Waynes1987 (Dec 14, 2010)

Vigilante said:
			
		

> Waynes1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Confusing? 
Not really. Depends how you looked at it. It follows the same basic principles of the rest of the games, Just with a little box handed flare about it.  I liked how the characters interacted with there square humpty ness, (thinking on Don LOL) 

You know the series took a hit for me when you couldnt name the characters.  and i loved ffx also, i just hated the fact i couldnt name my self after a character and escape from my real life, into a game trying to look real. :/ 

Least favourite one has to be FFx-2.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 15, 2010)

Waynes1987 said:
			
		

> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay man


----------



## gamefreak94 (Dec 15, 2010)

Pssh Final Fantasy? It's all about those Tales of games lol j/k
My favorite would be IV, first FF with good character development. My second pick would be X.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 15, 2010)

Gameplay 6,7,X
Story X 7 6


----------



## azure0wind (Dec 15, 2010)

Final fantasy VII and Final Fantasy VIII


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Dec 15, 2010)

I loved VI - VII - VIII - IX (which, as you can see from my nick, is my favourite one).
Also IV and V are great titles. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I find the first 3 quite boring (tried them on NES, GBA, DS, PSX versions) and I don't really like X, X-2, XII.
I still have to play enough XIII to give it a vote, but I would like to test it deeply during these holidays. ^^

I don't have played much XI (even if I was a beta tester) and I tried XIV during the Beta Test period but I didn't start the game being it really bad (as it was then noticed by almost everyone who was playing it). Maybe I'll give it another chance after some very big issue fixing / game changing patch.


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Dec 20, 2010)

gamefreak94 said:
			
		

> Pssh Final Fantasy? It's all about those Tales of games lol j/k



I have an asshole friend that won't shut up about the Tales series. I seriously want him to get cancer.


----------



## gloweyjoey (Dec 20, 2010)

I have always loved Final Fantasy IV (Final Fantasy II on the snes in the USA).

probably the love interest between Cecil and Rosa and Cecil's friendship with Kane.


----------



## darkreaperofdrea (Dec 20, 2010)

VII and VIII
nuff said


----------



## AsPika2219 (Dec 20, 2010)

Final Fantasy IV, V, VI, VIII and IX for me.


----------



## Langin (Dec 20, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> geminisama said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



indeed, but still I like XIII the best, I like it becuase of the movies music and creative monsters which are not able to get beaten by me.


----------



## monkat (Dec 20, 2010)

I've....never...actually...finished a Final Fantasy game...

I adore JRPGs...

I love the music...

But they are really....really...boring....


----------



## Jax (Dec 20, 2010)

VI and IX


----------



## Waynes1987 (Dec 20, 2010)

I agree that every FF game is linear, with the illusion it isnt, But most games create the illusion of freedom, FF13 Failed with that illusion i find it a chore to play.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Dec 21, 2010)

SubliminalSegue said:
			
		

> gamefreak94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Tales games have awful stories and the games are all pretty similar if you really look into it. Combat is fun, and there's a few good characters here and there(Yuri (Vesperia), Ange (Inocence), Short hair Luke (The Abyss), Guy (The abyss)) and the music is pretty mediocre, with the exception of the rival themes and few occasional songs. The only game with a truly good soundtrack is Tales of Legendia. One good thing about the games are that they're generally long. Well, not all of them are though. Tales of Innocence kinda cheats by having a massive difficulty spike at the final tower, making it nearly impossible to get through this one boss without at least a few hours of grinding. I got to the final dungeon at the 18th hour mark. I had to grind for 6 hours to beat this one boss. Not even kidding you.

I don't hate the series, but the series as a whole isn't all that great. The fans are going OMG IT'S AMAZING SO GOOOOOOOOD. But really, it's just a decent series a pretty decent combat system. I do have to say though. Yuri is probably the most refreshing JRPG protagonist to be introduced within the last few years. I've played Phantasia, Eternia, Symphonia, The Abyss, Vesperia, and Innocence.



The only FF game that I have fully spent over 5 hours onto (and beaten) is FF4, and FF4 was just ok. I did like Tellah though. It was probably good for its time.


----------



## gamefreak94 (Dec 21, 2010)

SubliminalSegue said:
			
		

> gamefreak94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ugh,  you say the series isn't all that great but looking at the games you played, it seems you played about every tales of game that was localized XD.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Dec 21, 2010)

why just final fantasy my fav rpg is chrono trigger it is better than my fav ff game ff7


----------



## easycrashing (Dec 21, 2010)

thegame07 said:
			
		

> I have a ff10 save with almost 2k hours played.



That's crazy, I finished my grid system for the 3 best overdrives, got all the special weapons, did all the sidequests, and finished the monster arena in much less time.

I just dropped the whole team on that soccer game and recruited the best ones and never played it again past what was required, though.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 21, 2010)

Oh goodie,looks my tread alive once again


----------



## DarkShinigami (Dec 21, 2010)

Vigilante said:
			
		

> Oh goodie,looks my tread alive once again


u r evil u did not put chrono trigger in the poll


----------



## devilguy370 (Dec 21, 2010)

FFVIII was completely mind blowing for me. I loved the story.


----------



## Daizu (Dec 21, 2010)

Final Fantasy is a meh series in my opinion. Just not for me. Although, I did enjoy IV, and what I played of VI, IX, and X.


----------



## jorpor (Dec 21, 2010)

Final Fantasy X is the winner for me.
Amazing storyline.

FFVII is overrated. Didn't like it at all.
FFVIII was pretty good. Liked the card game, and the story was pretty good.
FFIX... Dunno. Was good, but meh at the same time. Didn't like the style.
FFX-2, totally hated it. It ruined FFX, skip it!
FFXII sucked balls. Everything about it sucked.
FFXIII was great. I loved the battle system and enjoyed the story.

Didn't play any other FF games. I'm thinking about playing VI though, I read pretty positive things about it.


----------



## mrfatso (Dec 21, 2010)

I just gotten started back on final fantasy and at the moment, i am enjoying final fantasy, my only grip is that i have no idea where to go arghh and why is everything so expensive? were metal and materials in short suppy back in their world??


Anyway for me, it would still be final fantasy 4 or 6, i just didnt really find myself getting involved in final fantasy 5 that much.

FF 2


----------



## RE4zombie (Dec 22, 2010)

Has to be VII since it made JRPGs popular in America.


----------



## monkat (Dec 22, 2010)

RE4zombie said:
			
		

> Has to be I since it made JRPGs popular in America.



TIFTFY


----------



## Devante (Dec 24, 2010)

Met my wife playing FF11, so I'm partial to it. :>


----------



## kaputnik (Dec 24, 2010)

FF IX is my favorite, with FF VII as a close second. FF VIII could have been the best one if it wasn't for the slow start and the crappy mechanics. FF VI was easily one of the best games available on the snes, but I still like the PSX entries in the series a little bit better. 

My fav character from the FF series is found in FFX, I'm talking about Auron of course. I'd loved to have him as the main character instead of Tidus, a middle aged grumpy guy would be quite refreshing after all those more or less emo main characters.


----------



## NiGHtS (Dec 25, 2010)

FFXII was EPIC for me. I loved every bit of it, the setting, gameplay, battle system, voice acting, story...it was AWESOME.

XIII was a bit pale and shitty in comparison though....  >.


----------



## Arithmatics (Dec 29, 2010)

I never understood final fantasy. But I think it's because I never liked turn based in the first place.

Mek so you're gonna flame its ass and do that and I'm gonna attack with my pwn ass sword.
Game: *player hits foe*
*foe blocks*
*foe does counterattack*
Me:SHIT BLOCK BLOCK BLOCK!!!!!
Game:  *Player dies*
Me:.................................................

True story. Breath of Fire gba final boss.


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Dec 29, 2010)

Never played much of the series but mostly VII and VIII. VIII is my favorite, epic game that.


----------



## admotonic (Jan 2, 2011)

To be quite honest, although I love the final fantasy series, I have not finished a single main entry game. I just seem to get sidetracked and don't come back to the game for a while.
However, I find 12 the best one in the three games I have. Reasoning being that 8 was a second hand copy and the second disk is fucked so couldn't play it propery, and 10 had the classic RPG battle system which is good, but I like new (or jst significantly altered) battle systems more. Thats just me though


----------



## gamerjr (Jan 2, 2011)

X is the best for me :-D, followed by 8 and 4. most of them are really good games but i don't care for 1, 2, or 12 too much.


----------



## Leo Cantus (Jan 2, 2011)

I chose FFIV because it was the first RPG I ever played, and the story was really good. I recently played through XIII, whilst the battle system was great the story for me was sub par. I'm currently playing through FFVI, so far its pretty good.


----------

